

Chrome 36 is now stable: Web Components, HTML Imports, Object.observe() and more - tilt
http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2014/07/stable-channel-update.html

======
tilt
[http://www.chromestatus.com/features](http://www.chromestatus.com/features)

